# Pourmalong Sunday 2nd Dec (morisset)



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone interesting in checking out Pourmalong Dam this sunday around 7-8am depending on peoples preferences.

i've never fished there and only went there yesterday to find it and take some pics. its stocked with Bass and could be worth a shot.

here is the google map and some pics of it

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?ie=UTF8& ... &z=15&om=1


























Access is on dirt roads and to get right to the waters edge would be by 4x4 (you may not need one) i took my hyundai getz down there and got about 20mtrs from the edge.

Timm


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Access


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm in. 7.00am is ok with me. Could be a gold mine. No boat access or fishing from the banks as far as I can tell. Maybe never fished since stocked. bring it on.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Boy am I going to be in trouble with the missus, but yeah i'm in. 7am is good for me. Tim i'll confirm details with you on Friday.

Cheers Dave


----------

